# SINGLEtree kitchen-- November 2014



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

This was lunch today: homemade chicken and dumplings


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Looks yummy! I need to get busy with a pot of chili if I'm to have any supper!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Homemade chicken noodle soup.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Tambo, It's been a soup/dumpling kinda day! I'll be glad when this cold snap moves on out. What kind of noodle did you use?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I think it's more like Chicken Saturday. 

I had a chicken pot pie. My really good friend, Marie Callendar made it for me. LOL


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I used to love the pot pies at the Marie Callender's restaurants, but the frozen ones not so much, lol. I liked it when they used to have a different one every day of the week. I'd kill for some of their potato cheese soup! I've made hundreds of different variations, trying to get it to taste like theirs, but none have been exactly right, not sure what I'm missing. They went out of business here a couple of years ago, and I've been in withdrawal. 

It got down to the 20s last night, so it was chicken and dumplings here today too. I like the looks of yours Rhonda! Mine have the more creamy soup rather than clearish, just what I was raised on. They're holding on the stove, and in just a little bit I'm going to go make a pan of cornbread and some fried green tomatoes. Those and a glass of sweet tea, and I'll be fat as a tick, ha!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I just started making chicken and dumplings the past couple of years. My mom made them when I was a kid and they were horrible. Little to no seasoning and the "dumplings" were usually made of strips of canned biscuit dough. I use the dumpling recipe off of the pioneer woman website and they are delicious. I gauge how good a dish is by whether or not my kids will get seconds. They both went back for more and My son Actually had 3 helpings lol


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm hungry!
Those pictures of good food should be illegal to post on an 
empty stomach! Lol

Tonight it's poached/roasted zen stead raised duck, giblet
and onion stuffing flavoured with wild porcini mushrooms
And juniper berries. Smells good in the oven!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Rhonda, you and Tammy were inspirational to me! Soon as I saw your pics, I set a pot on the stove with a chicken carcass I froze a couple of weeks ago and got my own chicken soup on the simmer! I'll finish it up tomorrow and will try to post pics to go with yours.  Both look so beautiful!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

rkintn said:


> Tambo, It's been a soup/dumpling kinda day! I'll be glad when this cold snap moves on out. What kind of noodle did you use?


I used wide egg noodles or they may be called egg dumplings. Your dumplings look awesome!!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

This is the dumpling recipe, courtesy of The Pioneer Woman:

Dumplings:
1-1/2 cup All-purpose Flour (I used self rising)
1/2 cup Yellow Cornmeal (I used Martha White Buttermilk Cornbread Mix)
1 Tablespoon (heaping) Baking Powder (left this out)
1 teaspoon Kosher Salt (left this out)
1-1/2 cup Half-and-half (used whole milk and about 1.25c was all I needed)
2 Tablespoons Minced Fresh Parsley (optional) (used dried)
Salt As Needed

As you can see, I get a recipe and adapt it to what I have on hand or can minimally buy. I really like the texture and flavor of these dumplings. Beats canned biscuit dough by a country mile


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry I don't have any pictures guys! But I love seeing everyone else's, lol. 

Rhonda, I know what you mean, my BIL used to cut canned biscuits in fourths and thought they were delicious and was so proud of them! He also just cooked the chicken pretty much plain except for a little salt and no veggies for less than an hour, didn't reduce the stock down and just poured some milk in when it was almost done. I couldn't gag it down on a bet! 

I made some for him once, the chicken and veggies lovingly seasoned and simmered all day to a deep rich reduction, the dumplings mixed by hand with butter and cream, rolled out and cut to a perfect size and then steamed in the stock with the lid on so they didn't get heavy or doughy, the meat carefully picked off with no bones, fat or gristle and then all combined and simmered to a lovely thickened soup...he didn't like it, ROFL!!! Like I said...it's all what you grew up with, lol.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

"As you can see, I get a recipe and adapt it to what I have on hand or can minimally buy."

Yeah. You wouldn't need the baking powder or salt anyway, as they just turn all purpose flour into self rising.

I'll have to try that recipe out. I pretty much stopped making dumplings because I didn't like the way they were turning out with the recipe I have. Tried to tweek it here and there, but no joy.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

It was roasted chicken thighs seasoned with chili, garlic, cumin, salt and pepper at the hacienda today. A side of tator tots complemented this tasty ensemble. Washed down with Pepsi


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

sustainabilly said:


> "As you can see, I get a recipe and adapt it to what I have on hand or can minimally buy."
> 
> Yeah. You wouldn't need the baking powder or salt anyway, as they just turn all purpose flour into self rising.
> 
> I'll have to try that recipe out. I pretty much stopped making dumplings because I didn't like the way they were turning out with the recipe I have. Tried to tweek it here and there, but no joy.


I love to cook, especially when I have the time and energy. I have venison backstrap marinating in some Allegro in the fridge for tomorrow night's supper. I also plan on making a coconut chess pie for desert. I'm missing the kids and want them to have a nice dinner after they come home tomorrow


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Afraid to get to involved with cooking...like dumplings, but man they look good!

Some venison stew this evening along with crackers and peanut butter. Seems like stew or chile always involves C &PB for me.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Tonight was a simple one. Scrambled eggs w/peppers and mushrooms, sausage, and fried taters w/garlic and cumin. Last night was the really yummy one. Bierocks. Mmmm...Good stuff.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I fixed a pot of white beans with ham hocks and a side of cornbread.. Tasty tasty.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

little joe I always get peanut butter crackers to go with any soup I take to work but never have them with soup at home. I will for now on though.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not a lot going on here today. it's pouring outside so I decided to do a little baking. carrot cake and lemon loaf so far. I have a new recipe for coconut cream cupcakes . might try them later. ~Georgia


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Here, I'll add my chicken soup pic to this lineup. It's just that time of year, isn't it?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

My first roasted chicken, with stuffing and green bean casserole. Next, chicken broth!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Marinated, pan seared venison backstrap; roasted veggies and coconut chess pie for dessert


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Viggie it is seriously beyond me why some man has not snapped you up yet. Just your pantry and meals would be enough to seduce most lol.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

we had our first snow shower today. didn't amt. to much but it was cold enough to have my winters jacket on . felt like making home made soup. old fashioned cottage pudding with rum sauce for dessert. soup was good .I ate 2 bowls of it. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

didn't spend much time on supper for tonight. been out shopping most of the day. threw together some crab stuffed haddock with sherry mushroom sauce. blueberry crisp with ice cream for dessert. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Roasted chicken is what's for supper.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

now that really looks good! I eat a lot of chicken. fish and chicken are mainstays for me. I use the leftover chicken in hot chicken sandwiches etc.~Georgia


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't think a picture of bran flakes and banana would have quite the same visual impact as the chicken or haddock.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

We are having pork that has been marinated in soy, sugar, onion, garlic, ginger, and pepper.

We are also having roasting ears that I froze from my garden!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

My first CSA chicken made 3 hearty dinners and 4 servings of this Vintage Cream of Chicken Soup recipe from: http://nourishedkitchen.com/homemade-cream-of-chicken-soup/


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

a James Beard recipe eh! you can never go wrong with any of his. ~Georgia.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Everything looks so good 
This is a typical meal for me these days. 

Beef tenderloin tacos


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Tend to keep meals very simple and more than one serving. Made some deer burritos. small pieces of choice whitetail, courtesy of the kids. Shredded tater's, jalapenos, onion, and eggs. Some call them breakfast burritos, I call them anytime burritos! Got a friend that makes some bad as.... green chile. Hotter than hell. but you want more!

Never had a cookbook, but get some ideas off the internet for my smoking ventures. Havn't been disappointed yet...well, maybe once. My turkey would've worked better for shoe soles. My next one was muy Bueno though!

I'm kinda like a coyote, I can eat and like about anything, except peas. And I do like them...in a pinch!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Broiled up the first of the grass fed steaks


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Made homemade chili this week. Yummy stuff, but I always make too much. Tonight it became Frito Pie, tomorrow it goes in the freezer. Normally, I would can it in pints, but not up to lifting the huge AA canner yet.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Supper tonight. Beans and cauliflower from the garden, chives, and spearmint cut fresh. I really liked the cauliflower this way. I made it with ground ginger and fresh spearmint leaves. First time I made it like this. And, ham gravy is sooo good!









Dessert. Pumpkin roll w/orange glaze frosting. I used orange juice in the glaze instead of milk. Good combination with the richness of the pumpkin and the cream cheese filling. They went together well. But the glaze is a bit too sweet for me. I'm trying to get in the habit of making at least one baked dessert a week.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Karl looking at that fine feast I might have gained back any weight I had lost this week. LOL

I made plain, old lasagna. Well, a lower fat lasagna and I will say I didn't notice the difference.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

In the several sets of Tupperware there are always some of those little 4oz (?) containers.... I have about a dozen or so altogether..... What to do with them ??

Last night and today, I committed one of my annual "domestics"......

I got a couple package of bacon ends and pieces.... I put them in the slow cooker over night and all day today.... I skimmed off the bacon grease into a couple of containers, drained the meat and stuff, ground it up in the food processor, and packaged it up in these little containers... Put in the freezer when they were cool enough... 

Just the right size to nutke to thaw, and mix in a batch of eggs, big batch of beans, or anything else....

You name it, it always better with a little bacon.... 

"Remember...... Bacon is the duct tape of cooking".....

Enjoy...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've never liked pumpkin but I haven't tried it in a roll. that one sure looks good! ~Georgia.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Georgia, I don't even like pumpkin...but I like pumpkin rolls.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Marinated a venison ham in Allegro raspberry chipotle marinade over night. I then put it in the crock pot all day, marinade and all. I added two chopped up bell peppers and an onion. 8 hrs later, I took the meat out and poured off the juice and shredded up the meat. Added a bottle of BBQ sauce and put it back in the crock while I got the sides together. BBQ venison sandwiches, homemade slaw, baked beans and sour cream and onion potato chips is what was for dinner. And, there's enough left over for at least lunch tomorrow. Possibly for the next couple of days.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Mmmmm, talk about your comfort food, Rhonda. That sounds delicious! What size(qts) is your crockpot? I have to get a new one. I had an old Nesco, but it died.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

sustainabilly said:


> Mmmmm, talk about your comfort food, Rhonda. That sounds delicious! What size(qts) is your crockpot? I have to get a new one. I had an old Nesco, but it died.



Lol I had to google it figure it out! It's a 5 qt Hamilton beach crockpot with the lift out pot. I've had it for years and I love it


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks. I've been mulling over the size I should get. I figured you're cooking for the same number, so what you have will probably work for me.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Making room for the deer I hope to kill. Deer burger beans for supper and deer jerky for snacks while sitting in the stand!!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Had some venison medallions, fried taters, and a leftover biscuit.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Using up leftover rice and chicken, and cracked open jars of peas and carrots.

http://www.food.com/recipe/chinese-fried-rice-38748


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Mmmmmm...venison chili with homemade saltines perfect for the cold weather we've been having.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Rhonda any pics of the saltines? How about a recipe? How were they? When I made them, they were a different texture from store bought crackers but were still good. I hate to say it but I liked the store bought better as far as crispness. I would like to try again to see if I can't do better next time.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

tambo said:


> Rhonda any pics of the saltines? How about a recipe? How were they? When I made them, they were a different texture from store bought crackers but were still good. I hate to say it but I liked the store bought better as far as crispness. I would like to try again to see if I can't do better next time.


The recipe was super simple...
Ingredients
1 c. flour
2 T butter
6-7 T water
1/2 t. salt
plus a little more salt and butter for the tops (optional)
Instructions
In a bowl, mix together the flour and salt.
Add in the melted butter and water.
Mix well, you may have to use your hands.
Roll out and cut into cracker shapes.
Bake at 400 degrees for 15 minutes or until crispy.

I didn't get think to get any pics...we were too busy eating LOL They were good but I should have rolled them out a bit thinner. I add some shredded cheese and garlic powder to the mix and the ones that got good and crispy and brown tasted a lot like Cheezits I'll definitely be making these again. I liked them better than store bought.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I will be trying that recipe for crackers! I read that if you use a comb to score the crackers (into squares) before baking they easily break apart.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

They sound great!! I saved this recipe to try later!!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

homefire2007 said:


> I will be trying that recipe for crackers! I read that if you use a comb to score the crackers (into squares) before baking they easily break apart.


I just used my pizza cutter after I rolled them out and put them on the baking sheet. It worked out pretty good


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

When I rolled mine out, they looked thin but I should've rolled them even thinner too.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Here ya go Rhonda. As requested, last weeks attempt.









Peach Upside Down Cake, from the Betty Crocker 1950 edition, copied from "Taste of Home" website. I think it turned out a little too moist. Just a little. Plus, it took about an hour and 10 minutes to get done instead of 45 min. Mostly, I think doubling all the ingredients, straight down the line, made it that way. So, there are a couple of things I'll do differently next time. I'll not add as much liquid. I'm thinking only 1/4 c butter in the bottom of the pan with brn sugar. Also, about 9 or 10 Tbsp of juice for a 9 x 13 instead of 12. I drained the peaches a good while, but being canned, I probably should've drained them for a few hours. I also added some nutmeg. 1/4 tsp. I only needed 3 cns peaches.

Below is the recipe as I copied it.
------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
I double this for a 9x13 pan

melt 1/3 C butter in a 10" baking dish
sprinkle 1/2 C brown sugar over butter
Place peaches open side down (with a marachino cherry in the center if you like) on top of brown sugar butter in pan

Cake....
2 eggs beaten until creamy yellow

add: 2/3 C Sugar
beat
Beat in all at once
6 Tbsp peach juice (either from can or fresh depending on what you use)
1 Tsp flavoring (I use vanilla/almond mixed together) (3/4 tsp vanilla 1/4 tsp almond)

sift together and slowly add:
1 C flour
1/2 Tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt

beat well together
spread over peaches

make sure you put a drip pan under this because it will drip!

Bake 350 for 45 minutes until cake is done!

If using canned peaches 2 cans for a 10" 

This same recipe is used for Pinneapple, apricot, prune and peach!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I made a flan yesterday for my weekly adventure in baking. I didn't think much of its taste and texture last night. But, with some coffee this morning? _Yum!_ Even though I chilled it before we tried it last night, I think it needed the longer overnight cooling to firm up more and for the flavors to meld properly. Still have work to do on perfecting the caramel by the method you use to cook _this_ dish. It' not like Dulce de Leche (sweetened cond. milk caramel) But, I can live with that. _That_ kind of practice ain't so bad.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that sure is a scrumptious looking flan. cake? I've never made a flan myself. looks somewhat similar to the tortes I make. girls. are you taking note? besides being good looking and a worker.he's a great cook. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Georgia it's a custard with a caramel sauce.

Karl, was that a dry caramel process?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you Georgia. Coming from you, that's quite a compliment.

Yes Leslie. Dry. Getting it juuust right is still a work in progress. It would probably help if I had one of those high dollar, heavy stainless saucepans. The timing between all melted and burnt is such a small window that it's hard to get right. I have to find the perfect flame setting for my stove too. Do you think a heavy CI pan with an enamel coating would work? Would it stand up to the heat? Maybe a diffuser?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Double boiler would work. Or like I used to do...smaller pan with some water and a heavy ceramic bowl on top to melt in.

Used to. Well people...it appears I do not eat anymore lol I drink.

Struggling with eating for two years I finally gave up. I make everything into juices now.

I'm not sure if this is good or bad...I have been making sure the vitamins are right....my doctor has been having me on such restrictive diets for so long...nothing....sad I know...NOTHING looks sounds or even tastes good anymore really. And if I think it sounds good...I make it and don't feel like eating. It's the weirdest thing ever in my life.

Sacrilegious in this thread I reckon....but I just drank dinner....an entire acorn squash and 6 apples.....all compressed into liquid.

I'm hoping that after a few weeks of this...food might smell sound or taste good again.  It really stinks...I'm not sure what psychological issue I'm having but..it's been getting worse.

Perhaps I've just finally gone crazy.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Go with stainless or copper, not CI for caramel--cast iron would be your enemy. Sugar cookery is patience (which is usually followed by panic LOL). Once you get that sugar in the pan and set the heat, W A I T and don't touch but do look at it--have a staring contest with it. When you see that first burp followed by the puff, get to work.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

That's pretty much what I've been doing. I practiced it a few times before making it. It's only 1 c of sugar and, when you get it right, the end result is worth it. Everything I read and watched said it just takes practice too. 

No, not plain CI. Enamel coated CI. When I asked, I was wondering if the enamel coating could take the high temps involved and last. CI is very good at evenly distributing heat which is what you need, and it would probably cost less than a heavy, SS pan. It was just a thought. You know, to file away for whenever I get ready to buy something better. I have a SS saucepan with a double bottom right now. That's what I used. But it isn't a real high quality one. I'm just trying to come up with an acceptable temp solution, for the interim. For example, a diffuser,...etc.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

What a beautiful flan, Karl! The caramel looks about perfect to me. Beautifully done!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Just been doing a little baking here lately. I've made loaves of French bread to make dressing for the holiday. They're put away till Thursday. And here's a nice artisan loaf I made to nibble on between now and then, for morning toast and such. A different sort of loaf than what I made for the dressing.














Also got my pumpkins processed to make pies, so they'll go together fast on Thursday morning. Lastly, I threw together some potato leek soup to go with the bread above. No big meals between now and Thanksgiving dinner for me!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Shucks, Georgia... Us guys are taking notes of sustainabilly's cooking! My baking is very limited to biscuits, and they're usually canned. But I have made them in a smoker...one of my next trial runs is gonna be a smoked cake. hehe!

I just get to salivating looking at the pictures on here! I like to cook when I have time...just not real good at it, yet. All I can do is simple stuff, no recipes, just throw in what sounds good at the moment. I like to experiment, 'specially with smoke.

Worked out in northern Nevada when I got out of HS. Large outfits pulled wagons out, and we rolled our bedrolls out in camps or tents from spring till fall. We had a couple of tremendous cooks! Eating good food is something I love to do!



newfieannie said:


> that sure is a scrumptious looking flan. cake? I've never made a flan myself. looks somewhat similar to the tortes I make. girls. are you taking note? besides being good looking and a worker.he's a great cook. ~Georgia.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Raeven, what kind of bread is that artisan loaf? I bought a new CI chef's platter and that bread looks like the perfect candidate to break it in with.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Karl, the recipe is stupid easy (which works out well for me!). Youâll like it because you bake it in a Dutch oven. If the Dutch oven you have isnât enamel-lined (mine isnât), just use a piece of buttered parchment paper to keep your loaf from sticking on the bottom. I also sprinkle the bottom with cornmeal â adds a lovely flavor. This is a no-knead recipe, which is nice for a change.

Ingredients:

3 cups all-purpose flour 
1 1/2 cups lukewarm water 
1 to 2 tsp salt 
Â½ to 1 tsp yeast

Instructions:

In a large bowl, stir together the flour, salt and yeast. Add the water, and using a wooden spoon, stir together until the mixture makes a rough, shaggy dough. 

Cover dough with plastic wrap and let sit in room temperature for 8 - 18 hours. When dough is ready, preheat oven to 450 F. 

Turn the dough onto a well-floured surface and with floured hands form the dough into a ball. Donât knead more flour into it, just shape the ball. Cover with the plastic wrap and let the dough rest. 

While dough is resting, put your Dutch oven into the preheated oven for 30 minutes. 

After the 30 minutes are up carefully remove the Dutch oven, place buttered parchment paper and sprinkle with cornmeal. With floured hands, carefully place the bread dough into it. You can slash the top, but it isn't really necessary.

Replace the cover and bake for 30 minutes covered. Then remove the cover and bake for an additional 15 - 20 minutes uncovered. Let loaf cool for 20 minutes before slicing.

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't do no-knead breads. the ones I have made could easily have been used for a door stop! this looks marvelous though and has an excellent crumb! ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Georgia, I was resistant to no-kneads for the same reason. Then I found this recipe and decided it was worth wasting a few cups of flour, etc. just to see. I was very pleasantly surprised. 

I still prefer lots of other kneaded breads when I have the time to bake them, but this one is nice to throw together the night before and bake in the morning -- and it really does turn out very well! I'm going to play with it with my sourdough next and see if it works out.

Bet it would be a fine one to bring along on a camping trip, too.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

for supper tonight I made shrimp and cream cheese stuffed chicken breast with sherry sauce. had a very light dessert with that. old fashioned baked custard with raspberries. I plan to run up and down stairs for 20 minutes or so if I am able to get up from this chair sometime later.~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Shrimp, baked pies and sour dough monkey bread.







Pies







Shrimp







Monkey bread


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Mmmm! Dang tambo and Georgia, Y'all are making me hungry. And it's too late to eat now. No telling what kind of crazy dreams I'd have. :Bawling:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

We had cornbread dressing whitebeans, greenbeans, corn, mashed potatoes, cranberry sauce, homemade yeast rolls and slaw deviled eggs. Chess pie and pecan pie.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

sustainabilly said:


> Mmmm! Dang tambo and Georgia, Y'all are making me hungry. And it's too late to eat now. No telling what kind of crazy dreams I'd have. :Bawling:


Thought I had the market cornered on that- ate late last night and dreamed about reptiles dancing and singing "La Vida Loca". That was after the cartoon characters turning into real people.

I have no idea sometimes


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

RideBarefoot said:


> Thought I had the market cornered on that- ate late last night and dreamed about reptiles dancing and singing "La Vida Loca". That was after the cartoon characters turning into real people.
> 
> I have no idea sometimes


Yes, there are others of us out here. We usually just suffer in (embarrassed) silence.

La Vida Loca, huh?......................


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

She'll make you take your clothes off and go dancing in the raaaain....


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Fried chicken livers, stewed potatoes, seasoned butter beans and blueberry cream cheese crumble for dessert


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Here are pictures of some food we had while my sister was here.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Tambo and Rhonda you're making me hungry. I haven't eaten properly all day. I made up a little girls tea party for MMC today and I've been trying to eat up all the sweets I made for it so as not to let it go to waste. good thing I don't have diabetic problems. ~Georgia.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Marinated some venison shoulder all night in an Allegro soy-lime-horseradish. I put the roast and marinade in the crockpot and cooked it on low til about 2, then I added my whole potatoes and cooked it on high. It turned out seriously good, tender and not dry. I also made up some homemade biscuits but I had to use coconut oil as my fat. It was in the hardened form so it was an easy substitution and holy moly those biscuits were good! We are all laying around hoping the food coma passes before we go my friend's house to watch the mid season finale of The Walking Dead


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I made Thanksgiving dinner for Dad and I. We had gone to one of my cousins on Thursday but we needed "leftovers." So today I roasted a 14lb bird, stuffed with mom's stuffing recipe, brussels sprouts, cranberry sauce and the best gravy I ever made. 

I'm so stuffed. I need a nap.


----------



## Zorro_Bones (Nov 1, 2005)

Since we're talking food I'll share my pasta salad recipe.

1 box bowtie pasta
1 jar kalamata olives (any olive will do really)
1 block feta cheese
1 jar roasted red peppers
1 jar of chopped garlic ( you will not need the whole jar)
1 bottle greek dressing

Start boiling water for the pasta.
when boiling dump entire box of pasta.
While that is cooking grab a cutting board and colander empty the olives from the jar into colander and let drain then if not presliced, slice olives and toss into a bowl.
Repeat with roasted red peppers and make sure they are small pieces.
Also repeat with feta cheese.
Add chopped garlic to your liking.
mix then add a little dressing mix some more.
the pasta should be done relatively soon after everything else is mixed (when it is done cooking drain the pasta and rinse it with cold water to cool) and then add to the mix and mix it in adding the rest of the greek dressing at the same time.
finally dump from bowl into casserole dish and serve.

And there is my greek pasta salad.


----------

